# The difference a food can make.



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Great to hear! We're big Fromm supporters over here, too!


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

We just switched our 11 month old female from blue buffalo to fromm duck and sweet potato and even though we can find Fromm locally, we love it, coat is shiny and luxorious, only 1 poop a day and she loves it...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The duck is the next fromula I plan on trying.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the fromm line, we have been using, for quite some time.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm actually going to try Maggie on the Salmon. Although, we have been on duck and sweet potatoe, I did try the grain free surf and turf for the month of July and noticed increased itching. Not sure if it's the pea protein, pea flour or whatever they're using, as everyone is using some sort of pea something or other these days. Anyway, I have a small huntch that peas being the 4th ingredient was a bit too much for her. Looked at other foods out their without peas and there aren't many. Salmon will be my next one. I'm glad your're doing so well on the salmon! I know what you mean about everyone finding that perfect food for overall wellness and glistening coat. Every dog is different and you have to turn into a food detective to find the right fit.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to try Fromm grain free before I switched Ranger to raw but there was NO place that selled it, unless I wanted to order it each time I needed a bag and wait 2 weeks. I'm not anywhere near organized enough that for that so I decided to go full raw. If only we'd had a place that nearby that sold it a year ago...I'd be on the Fromm bandwagon!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to feed raw, but when I got my 3rd dog(Filly), I realized it was just way too much work for me. I did love it when I fed it though. I have tried so many foods over the past 14 years it is ridiculous!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been very curious about raw lately, since Maggie continues to itch and scratch occassionaly, but more with the grain free. I'd probably go raw, if I could 1. afford it, 2. could just get a pigs face or a cows tongue and toss it Maggie's way to have at it, 3. could afford the Bravo easy to serve brand or Honest Kitchen. Is Honest Kitchen considered raw, really?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I tossed a beef tongue at Ranger 2 days ago...actually, I tossed it to him after I cut it in half since it weighed 4 lbs and that's 2 days worth of food for him. It was a little gross dealing with it, but even grosser watching him eat it. He licked it for 5 minutes, laid down and started chewing on it, gave up on trying to chew pieces off, and tried to swallow it pretty much whole. It would half go down the gullet, then he'd gag and it'd come back up in his mouth and he'd try again. Half would go down and the other half he'd be chewing on, then up it came again. He finally got it down and was pretty happy with himself. Then he came inside and slept for the next 3 hours!

Raw is great to do...I've seen such a huge improvement in Ranger and it's cheaper than the grain-free uber pricey foods I was feeding him before hand so no complaints from me. Plus I love going to the market and picking out all the crazy half off stuff. Chicken feet, pork kidneys, pig snouts, beef tongues...mmm!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had looked at switching Ike to a Fromm food, but he's allergic to chicken and I found chicken in the small print of their fish formulas. He was on Merrick for a few years (good results) but was getting tired of it and walking away each meal leaving food in his bowl. I tried Evo Red Meat which he turns his nose to (so does my son's pup) and now he's on Blue Buffalo's fish formula and he loves it (so far).

His absolute favorite is The Honest Kitchen but it's too expensive...so he gets it once in a while for a treat.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> His absolute favorite is The Honest Kitchen but it's too expensive...so he gets it once in a while for a treat.


Maggie also get HK on the "when I can afford it basis." I probably will eventually have her on a raw diet, when I get the kids grown and out of the house, so there's less rush and fuss in the house. Right now, it's much easier to scoop kibble into her bowl. I did look at Bravo raw, which is very expensive for the convenience. Maybe someday.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> I had looked at switching Ike to a Fromm food, but he's allergic to chicken and I found chicken in the small print of their fish formulas. He was on Merrick for a few years (good results) but was getting tired of it and walking away each meal leaving food in his bowl. I tried Evo Red Meat which he turns his nose to (so does my son's pup) and now he's on Blue Buffalo's fish formula and he loves it (so far).
> 
> His absolute favorite is The Honest Kitchen but it's too expensive...so he gets it once in a while for a treat.


Paula, I asked someone at Fromm about this before we switched Hunter to their Whitefish & Potato variety...the only chicken they have in most of their flavors is chicken cartiledge, which isn't enough to cause the allergy to act up unless it's REALLY severe. They only put it in there as a source of glucosamine.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

If there's ever a reason I have to switch the girls from Blue Wilderness, I'm going to go with Fromm - as long as I can order it from Petflow. I think the only place that sells in this region is out in BFE.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We have been using Fromm exclusively for over 2 years and have been thrilled with it. Sophie loved it and Sawyer does too! Sophie was a Duck and Sweet Potato girl, Sawyer does best on the Whitefish and Potato.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We tried Fromms with Toby with disastrous results, stool wise and weight wise. We switched to Wellness, but......after LOTS of digestive enzyme testing we have a diagnosis of his issue and now have a plan to rebuild certain enzymes so he can tolerate foods better. It is my hope to switch him back to Fromms without dire results. I like the company so much. Once we get some normal results in a few more months I'm going to try it again.


----------

